# The Weird Thread



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Talk about the weird things your dog(s) do:

Emma INSISTS on joining me in the shower. If I don't let her she'll do the pug yowl and yip until I get out. There are no pauses between yowls n yips.
She also stares at me while I'm cleaning my ears and brushing my hair.

That is just a coupla of the MANY weird things she does.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Well Sprocket sets himself up with his butt in the air, front legs on the ground. He just sits there and watches the world go by. Its like a backward sit. LOL

Gunner hits his big head on EVERYTHING and it never bothers him. He will be running through a door, bonk his head on the door/frame and just keep going. 

Mikey watches other dogs play and barks at them. If they get too wild, he runs in growling. We call him the "fun police"

This is Sprockets weird backward sit. He is NOT stretching. He stays like this for up to 10 minutes and just watches the world go by.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

This is the only way that Brody will play with a toy:

http://i1157.photobucket.com/albums/p597/TheCrawfordPack/d2c86fab.mp4

Ya kinda sick right!?!LOL

Rhett has to be in the bathroom with me when I shower(with his nose pressed against the shower door), but not really weird for me since Beauregard(RIP) was the same way!Lol

The other 3 have their own quirks...as do Rhett and Brody have more...but those are my 2 favorites!!LOL

Oh ya, and my gelding loves licking....hands especially..I don't have to take him a treat at all...just offer him my hand(he loves it when its sweaty, or I've been messing around with the treats/food/minerals!!LOL). That one is kinda weird to!Haha. I have learned who I can, and can't, leave him with to hold him really quick though, as I like it...and some dont!!AHAHAHHA


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

My horses lick hands as well
my gelding plays with my hair

emma also hits her head on everything and it doesn't phase her
she also spins and spins and spins and spins......


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett O', your video isnt working for me


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> My horses lick hands as well
> my gelding plays with my hair
> 
> emma also hits her head on everything and it doesn't phase her
> she also spins and spins and spins and spins......


Brody's Mom(the full Pug) "gets stuck in a rut" all the time!!!LOL
I know it was brought on by the corn(and chicken, grains, blaa) filled food she use to be fed but now it's more of a habit thing!!LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Kat said:


> Scarlett O', your video isnt working for me


I noticed that...try it now!:smile:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Omg Ruby does that too sometimes! Its so gross, the one part of the toy is soaked with her spit. Or if she finds a "weakness" in the toy, she will work on it until she destroys the toy. Breaks my heart. I bought an awesome giant plush chicken that made the funniest sound ever, she loved it so much she broke the squeeker in a couple hours lol.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Kat said:


> Omg Ruby does that too sometimes! Its so gross, the one part of the toy is soaked with her spit. Or if she finds a "weakness" in the toy, she will work on it until she destroys the toy. Breaks my heart. I bought an awesome giant plush chicken that made the funniest sound ever, she loved it so much she broke the squeeker in a couple hours lol.


Hahaha, yes, it is DISGUSTING!!LOL
I've never had a dog who would just DO that...but he does, until, like you said, the toy is soaked thru!Lol

All of our toys are stuffingless(thanks's to Dixi having the NEED to rip and shread, and Brody then the NEED to eat!!HAHA:wacko so Brody just does it, and does it, and does it.....at night I'll hear him start and then Dixi will growl at him(they sleep together) and he stops!!lol


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Kola sits/ lays on the other dogs every day. Usually it's Braxton because he has total patience for her antics, but she does it to everyone. My others will if they're desperate for a spot, but kola specifically seeks out another dog to lay/sit on. If Braxton is on one cushion of the couch, and the rest is open, and the love seat is open.... She will sit/lay on him.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

winston likes licking inside of my ears 


PunkyPug said:


> Talk about the weird things your dog(s) do:
> 
> Emma INSISTS on joining me in the shower. If I don't let her she'll do the pug yowl and yip until I get out. There are no pauses between yowls n yips.
> She also stares at me while I'm cleaning my ears and brushing my hair.
> ...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When we are walking, Mol will suddenly lie down. Flat on her side, it's like I've got a dead dog on the end of my leash. Anywhere, anytime. No rhyme nor reason, in the middle of running, near home, far from home, middle of the zebra crossing, grass, sand, concrete, anywhere. I have to pick her up by her front paw's and we carry on our way. Can do it once a month, or 3 times in one walk.
It's funny for everyone else, but gets old after a while.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Tess does this: 










ALL THE TIME. She loves having her head in Bishop's mouth. She will sit there for a long time with a really happy content look on her face while he is chomping on her head. She tries to get Willow to open her mouth but Willow is a crabby old girl who doesn't put up with Tess's antics. Tess is not deterred from trying, though.

Bishop loves to hit dogs in the face with his butt and tail, and hump the laundry basket and fat girl dogs.

Willow makes audible burps. They smell.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> When we are walking, Mol will suddenly lie down. Flat on her side, it's like I've got a dead dog on the end of my leash. Anywhere, anytime. No rhyme nor reason, in the middle of running, near home, far from home, middle of the zebra crossing, grass, sand, concrete, anywhere. I have to pick her up by her front paw's and we carry on our way. Can do it once a month, or 3 times in one walk.
> It's funny for everyone else, but gets old after a while.


The flat basset! Willow has done that, too.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesar does like a wet tongue so after he gets done getting a drink he HAS to find someone and lick them untill his tongue is dry again if one person shoos him away he will go find someone else if everyone shoos him away he will lick the couch,chair,carpet ect till his tongue is dry then more often then not go back for more water take a few drinks then find someone to dry his tongue off onto.
its wicked annoying!!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Huginn's favorite way to get off the couch is to just flop off it, usually bashing his head into the coffee table. He doesn't seem to feel pain. 
If one of my guy friends is sitting too close to me, or not paying enough attention to him, he jumps on their shoulder and licks their ear until they get irritated. 
He fills his mouth up with water and just walks around the house letting it drip out. 
I live alone, so I generally don't close doors, if I have a guest and they close the bathroom door or I close the bathroom door he will pace and whine and whimper until they come out.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Oh ya, and my gelding loves licking....hands especially..I don't have to take him a treat at all...just offer him my hand(he loves it when its sweaty, or I've been messing around with the treats/food/minerals!!LOL). That one is kinda weird to!Haha. I have learned who I can, and can't, leave him with to hold him really quick though, as I like it...and some dont!!AHAHAHHA


THIS^^^ is the weirdest thing. He sits there with his eyes half closed like licking her hand is putting him to sleep.

My Buck is just plain weird. Dude is fairly normal but Buck is terrified of my saddle. I have moved it to the back of the couch to desinsitize him to it. 

I'm going to bed but I'm sure I can think of some more tomorrow.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> Well Sprocket sets himself up with his butt in the air, front legs on the ground. He just sits there and watches the world go by. Its like a backward sit. LOL


Milo does this too! It's so cute, I just love it! And could Sprocket possibly be any cuter? Sheesh! 

Milo and Penny both love to lick Peyton's ears and eyes until she's practically sopping wet. They take turns. Usually Milo starts it, then Penny takes over when he gets tired. Peyton seems to love it and just closes her eyes in ecstasy and leans into it. Why? No idea! 

Also, Peyton will run away when you blow on her face. She just hates it so much! It's great for when she's being extra nosey, I just take a deep breath in like I'm going to blow on her face (like I'm blowing her away), and she will take about five steps back and stay away. If she isn't paying attention, I just blow in her face and she leaves.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Every time I try to watch TV Bridget joins me. This would be fine if she wasn't a very active TV watcher. For a dog who is normal quiet wow does she get loud whenever the bad guys show up.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Lucky dances her front feet back and forth just before she is told she can do something, like being told to come in the house, or if she knows she is about to eat.

Shadow dumps the water bucket out front, and rolls it on its side all over the yard while barking. Its a metal bucket, so it makes lots of clanking sounds he loves. He even likes to put his head inside it and bark, and listen to his voice echo.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

When Lola plays with my cat, Mocha, she always chews on his testicles! Before he was neutered he would sometimes spray her when she was back there. That was pretty nasy but did not deter her at all.

Buster likes to crawl down into the top of my shirt and sleep on my chest. He can also climb like a monkey and will scale his crate to get on top and in his bed. I puit it up there when I feed him in the crate and he just climbs up and into it. It is especially amazing because he is a Toy Fox Terrier and just tiny and his crate is really tall in relation to him.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I started thinking about all the weirdness going on at my house and it made me too tired to even think about typing it out. Seriously with 10 dogs.....
I will tell you Angel's strange thing though. 
She was an extremely aggressive little dog when she first came to me. So, about 7 yrs ago when I hadn't had her very long she was attacked by a dog. 
The dog ran up behind her and literally picked her up by her hindquarters. She ended up with a tiny puncture wound on her outer thigh and one riiiiiight beside her girlie part. Now don't get me wrong, I'm sure it hurt. But she was SO freaked out, that after the initial shock wore off, (thank goodness I cleaned her wounds immediately), no one could get near her without her trying to attack them. 
So I just didn't touch her for about 10 days. I just fed her, let her in and out for potty breaks, and made her sleep in another room. After she finally realized she didn't hurt anymore she went back to normal. 
BUT, any and every time since then, if you fuss at her or she even THINKS you're fussing at her she stops what she's doing and licks the spot on her inner thigh as if she relates that pain to what's happening. If she's barking at a neighbor and I have to walk out toward her to make her come, she'll start running toward me and she'll take about 5 steps, stop and lick her inner leg, and then come on in. If she hears something and starts to bark in the house and I tell her to stop, she sit down and licks. Can we say, Get Over It Already......:wacko:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Preston chews on my hair. He sleeps in my room, on the bed, and likes to lay right next to me on a pillow and groom my hair. I try to get him to stop. He won't. Sometimes I wake up with knots in my hair. He also does this to my mother. When we are just sitting on the couch, he comes up to the couch, sits next to us, and attempts to chew/groom our hair. If you're laying down, god forbid some hair is exposed - he'll get that as soon as he see's it. If anyone knows a way to stop this...let me know! 

Indi likes to stand directly on top of me while I am sitting. She does this for attention. Just gets onto the couch and stands on me like, "perfect spot for a butt scratchin!"

Puck FREAKS out when he has gas. We are talking running around whining and staring at his butt.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I guess I encourage weird behavior or something because it cracks me up most of the time. I just say I'm encouraging "personality"

Ari

He has a self imposed bedtime. Usually around 8:30 when he knows that nothing else interesting is going to happen. He'll go to bed and shortly after that he will RAR for about a minute......he lays on his side, gets crazy eyed, rubs his face with his paws and on the covers.....all the while making noises that sound like a bear.

Sometimes when I come to bed he is fascinated with my ritual. When I put on my blistex, he wants to lick my finger after. Then when I get the ear plugs out, he watches avidly, then wants to sniff them before I put them in

He LOVES his chuck-it ball. He LOVES to squish it.......sometimes he'll forget about fetching for a minute and stick his head in a bush, and just squish the ball.....I guess he needs a private moment with it from time to time :suspicious:

Kai

She will throw her entire weight behind the effort to get her tongue right up inside your sinuses

When I am preparing dinner for the dogs, she will break off running for the couch to pounce on Luc, sigh heavily, look at me over the back of the couch, then maul him with kisses until I call her off :bowl:

Layla

She hasn't really shown any weird behaviors yet, but the way she walks sometimes reminds me of a runway model. Head low, serious expression, long extended gait.

I keep trying to film all of the above, but have yet to be fully successful.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I forgot to add, that, to my dismay, Mollie's 'dead dog' was why we had to chuck in the Agility. She'd just flop over dead in the middle of a run. Nothing would make prise her head off the ground. No treats, nothing, except if I went and hid. I was pi$$ed, as I was sure we were going to be stars!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Molly doesn't have a heart problem, does she? That seems very weird!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Molly doesn't have a heart problem, does she? That seems very weird!


I actually wondered that too because early on when Toby had only been with me a few months I'd take him walking and he'd go about 1/2 mile and do the same thing. Plop over and that was it. No more walking. I knew he had a heart murmur but didn't think it was so bad that it affected him that way. I just initially thought he was lazy. When I found out how significant it was I felt bad for thinking he just didn't like to be on a leash or was too lazy to go even a mile. :frown:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

My heart dog use to do the same thing...he would walk a good distance and then that was it...just plop down all of a sudden. He would have to be carried the rest of the way. When we had his heart checked before his cancer removal surgery...found out he had an enlarged heart. I use to think he was like..."woman, I'm done...carry me home".


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Mateo can be hypnotized. 

He sits in front of me while I am sitting on the couch, and just stares at me. I know that he's tired, but not ready to give in to the sandman...
When I look at him, he sort of blinks, slowly. I look back at him and blink, slowly. The slower I blink, the slower he blinks... until his eyes are barely open. We continue this slow blinking thing for just a few minutes...then he literally slumps down onto the floor into a deep sleep...

It's kind of cute; he only seems to do this when he needs a little coaxing to fall asleep.

Also, he will roll over on his side when meeting a small dog or puppy on the street, to make himself "smaller' and less intimidating. That's fine and all, but then he'll roll over on his back and stretch out --and just hang out there, in the middle of rush hour, midtown Manhattan, with people rushing by, stepping over him, bicyclists weaving around him... lol. 

The nice thing is, almost everybody smiles and thinks it's adorable...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno can be pretty weird sometimes, he has a major shoe fetish. Basically whenever I get home, he gets excited, grabs a shoe and runs around with it wagging his tail until he calms down. Also when he's happy, he does that toothy grin which scares some people, but thats just his smile. 

He loves to climb fallen trees and whenever we hike, he'll scale the tallest boulders which makes me nerveous sometimes, but he's got an awesome balance. 
He thinks poop is a delicacy, doesent matter what kind, it just is.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> THIS^^^ is the weirdest thing. He sits there with his eyes half closed like licking her hand is putting him to sleep.


Haha, yep....he loves it!!:tongue:
And I'll admit, I do too!!

Oh and don't forget Buck being petrified of space heaters.....to the point that we could protect our food with them!!LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Also, he will roll over on his side when meeting a small dog or puppy on the street, to make himself "smaller' and less intimidating. That's fine and all, but then he'll roll over on his back and stretch out --and just hang out there, in the middle of rush hour, midtown Manhattan, with people rushing by, stepping over him, bicyclists weaving around him... lol.
> 
> The nice thing is, almost everybody smiles and thinks it's adorable...


I think you should give him something to calm down his nerves! That's hilarious.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Another annoying one for Cesar he yawns extra loud to protest or get our attention he will yawn over and over again to the point he kind of looses his voice if your not quick enough to put his lead on to go out or at my bf when he wants me to wake up he will sit there and yawn loudly over and over and over again till you do what he wants or he looses his voice.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xellil said:


> I think you should give him something to calm down his nerves! That's hilarious.


Hahaha--- yeah, this boy is comfortable and confident, wherever he finds himself. It's a nice energy to be around...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

xellil said:


> Molly doesn't have a heart problem, does she? That seems very weird!


I'd thought of that way back when she was young, but the vet said, no, she is as healthy as a horse. (thanks for the suggestion though).
Mol is just cheeky, always pushing my buttons. She's laughing at me, thats all.
Like, everytime she knows we are going out for a walk, she'll grab one of my shoes and run away with it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Omg Ruby does that too sometimes! Its so gross, the one part of the toy is soaked with her spit. Or if she finds a "weakness" in the toy, she will work on it until she destroys the toy. Breaks my heart. I bought an awesome giant plush chicken that made the funniest sound ever, she loved it so much she broke the squeeker in a couple hours lol.


i don't remember where i read that, but the squeekers bring out that prey drive and so they must kill it. 

bubba leaves squeekers all over the place...that and any stuffing the toys might have had...

he's also gross like brody....pug slime..


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Tanis has the weirdest method of pooping... He'll find a tree and lift his leg like he's going to pee - but instead he uses the tree to hold his leg up while he poops.

Everything Tiffa does is weird. She's a whole lotta crazy in a teeny wiener-shaped body! As I type this she's got her head stuck in a pillow case and is chewing and barking at Tanis through the pillow case. I love them.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> Every time I try to watch TV Bridget joins me. This would be fine if she wasn't a very active TV watcher. For a dog who is normal quiet wow does she get loud whenever the bad guys show up.


Huginn was watching Game of Thrones with me the other day. He was so into it I rolled him over and his head stayed intent on the TV. When the Dire Wolf pups showed up he ran up and started licking the TV. I had to cover his eyes when they killed one of them lol. When one of the wolves attacked the reanimated guy with Jon Snow Huginn was growling right along with Ghost. It was pretty entertaining.

Also, about CocaMo with the hand licking. . . it made giving him electrolites one summer really easy, because he'll just lick them out of your hand lol.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> Another annoying one for Cesar he yawns extra loud to protest or get our attention he will yawn over and over again to the point he kind of looses his voice if your not quick enough to put his lead on to go out or at my bf when he wants me to wake up he will sit there and yawn loudly over and over and over again till you do what he wants or he looses his voice.


Sprocket does something similar. He will stare at you and make a tiny growling sound. It progressively gets louder and then he eventually starts barking. Today, in the truck, he sat on the center console and did this. I just told him "I don't speak that language, you are going to have to say it in ENGLISH!"


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Huginn said:


> Huginn was watching Game of Thrones with me the other day. He was so into it I rolled him over and his head stayed intent on the TV. When the Dire Wolf pups showed up he ran up and started licking the TV. I had to cover his eyes when they killed one of them lol. When one of the wolves attacked the reanimated guy with Jon Snow Huginn was growling right along with Ghost. It was pretty entertaining.
> 
> Also, about CocaMo with the hand licking. . . it made giving him electrolites one summer really easy, because he'll just lick them out of your hand lol.


Hahha, yep, your mom and I were jokin around the other day(well a few weeks ago) I "tested" all of Sizzle's minerals on him and according to the general rule he needs them ALL!!LOL :tongue1:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> Tanis has the weirdest method of pooping... He'll find a tree and lift his leg like he's going to pee - but instead he uses the tree to hold his leg up while he poops.
> 
> Everything Tiffa does is weird. She's a whole lotta crazy in a teeny wiener-shaped body! As I type this she's got her head stuck in a pillow case and is chewing and barking at Tanis through the pillow case. I love them.


My dog before Rebel was almost like that and it was really embarrassing. When we walked he would only poop on telephone poles and stop signs. He'd back up as close as he could to them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I'd thought of that way back when she was young, but the vet said, no, she is as healthy as a horse. (thanks for the suggestion though).
> Mol is just cheeky, always pushing my buttons. She's laughing at me, thats all.
> Like, everytime she knows we are going out for a walk, she'll grab one of my shoes and run away with it.


That's good - I guess she is just getting a laugh at your expense


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

xellil said:


> My dog before Rebel was almost like that and it was really embarrassing. When we walked he would only poop on telephone poles and stop signs. He'd back up as close as he could to them.


Oh yea, we get a lot of looks. That's why we do our long poop walk at night... LOL.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i jsut cant stop wondering WHAT some of these dogs are thinking when they do these things i mean really what is going thru there heads?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh, so many things to choose from. Let's see, Scotty is the weirdest when it comes to eating. He always approaches his meal as if were a bomb. First, Scotty stretches his neck out to sniff his food (not being close enough to touch though), then jumps back, sit and stare at the food. Next he gets a little closer and pokes at it, jump back. Sit and stare again. Then he grabs a bite, jumps back, stares again. Finally he'll creep up to his meal and start to eat. You'd think he's been attacked by his food before or maybe watched Alien too often. Blaise "freaks" out if I go MWAHAHAHA. He "scrunches" up, wiggles, and does little spinny circles. Others can say it and he just looks at them and wags his tail a little bit. If I say it in a monotone voice, he does the little tail wag too.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Lucky dances her front feet back and forth just before she is told she can do something, like being told to come in the house, or if she knows she is about to eat.
> 
> Shadow dumps the water bucket out front, and rolls it on its side all over the yard while barking. Its a metal bucket, so it makes lots of clanking sounds he loves. He even likes to put his head inside it and bark, and listen to his voice echo.


Buck does the same thing! If he is sitting and he is being made to wait before being given food or even just being made to sit in one place he gets antsy and dances his front feet around! That's too funny.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sargeant is our resident perv. He INSISTS on cleaning Dozer's.....um...you know. ALL THE TIME. He did it at the vet one time when I brought him and Dozer. The vet said "Thats....interesting." And I asked her if it was normal. She said no. LOL

I guess it's a dog thing?

Also, Dozer has a pacifier. He will take any blanket (including the on you are using on the couch) and jam a corner into his mouth and contently suck on it like a binkie. My cat does this too (along with kneading paws). I have seen cats do this before, but not dogs. Especially not 190 pound dogs...It's cute. If he gets irritated over something (like if Sargeant has his bone or he isn't allowed to go outside and chase the landlord) He gets all in a huff and dives for the closest available blanket. It goes without saying I wash blankets a lot. When he is done they are SOPPING with mastiff spit. Bleh...


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I noticed that...try it now!:smile:


OMG
Emma does that too!!!!
The noise drives me INSANE!!!

On a side note, I think the way Emma spins might be compulsive behavior. I did more research into doggie compulsive behaviors and she seems to fit the profile.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Emma 
falls asleep while sitting up
licks hubs legs after she gets a drink. I hate it because hubs sweats like crazy and works in a dirty warehouse all day.
she also ALWAYS sleep in her bed like this:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

My pit bull Rambo likes to prop his butt on something to poop, like he's sitting on a toilet. I actually have (hilariously gross) pictures of him propped up against a hollow tree stump but I don't think you guys want to see that, LOL. 
Finn likes to grab his "flippy floppies" (my shoes) and run around the house carrying them and crying when I get home. He always has to be in the bathroom with me if I'm showering too, he'll knock on the door til I'm done if I don't let him in!
Topher also likes to do that weird thing where he'll lift his leg to pee but then poops. I think it's just a gross guy thing. 
When we have visitors over, Rogue welcomes them by sitting right next to them on the couch with her face directly in theirs, direct eye contact, blinking at them with huge begging eyes. She'll sit there dead still, with her face in yours as long as it takes for you to pet her. It's not aggressive or challenging at all, just her way of forcing you to give her attention. She is a weird one for sure.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

Ronny is an obsessive hand licker, he'll do anything to be able to lick your hand. He also enjoys licking/massaging the bottom of my feet. 

Ronny also seems to have some OCD type behavior when outside. He doesn't like the grass on his paws he's always picking them up weird. He has certain "paths" he has to follow when running around in the yard, and when he comes inside, he always has to follow a certain "path" that includes one foot touch on the concrete patio. We were doing yard work last summer and trimmed a bunch of tree branches, they ended up covering the entire patio, and it was like that scene in "Bugs Life" where the leaf falls and the ant freaks out that he's lost, Ronny freaked out that he couldn't get back inside the house, because he couldn't see the patio to touch it before contiuning on his "path" to the house. It can take 10-15 minutes for him to come inside because he can't just go in a straight line to the house. 

Lola and Ronny get a long fine, but they aren't really close, they play together once and a while, but would never want to cuddle or anything like that. However, once every couple of months Lola and Ronny will make out for an hour or so like they are crazy for each other (tongues down each others throats, Ronny's paw wrapped around Lola's back), to the point where it's uncomfortable to be in the same room watching them. They're both fixed, I don't know, maybe it's a full moon type of thing. 

Lola likes to surprise french kiss people, she does it so fast. One minute she's this adorable dog that you're playing with or cuddling with, then you feel something wet on the backside of your front teeth or inside of your nose, but the next minute you look and she's just looking up at you wagging her tail. It wouldn't be so bad except she also loves to eat poop. :frown:

When Lola's dreaming she makes a loud whooping noise, she's my little whoop monkey.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Tobi lays on our faces in the morning... he also muzzle punches my wife when he wants us to get up, he doesn't do it to me though.. he just lays with me but beats her up in the AM... he also moans alot, if you make eye contact with him, and break it repeatedly.. he moans and groans about it (discontent it seems)....hucklebutts, that's all there is to say :lol:

He makes his bed... which inevitably puts holes in it, he grabs it in his mouth and scratches at it as if he's rearranging the stuffing inside, quiet violently most times. he also does that to our bed when the comforters are just thrown on it...

this is a prime example of a huckle.. they can get extremely damaging to your household... furniture dismantled, holes put in doors.. etc etc.. 60lb missiles with no clear objective except to slam into things. We contend with these things daily, especially when we come home from running some errands, or somebody he hasn't seen in a while, they are so agile when they go bonkers... it's pretty weird :lol: The clothes grabbing thing you see in here too... it's kinda irritating -_-


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Tobi lays on our faces in the morning... he also muzzle punches my wife when he wants us to get up, he doesn't do it to me though.. he just lays with me but beats her up in the AM... he also moans alot, if you make eye contact with him, and break it repeatedly.. he moans and groans about it (discontent it seems)....hucklebutts, that's all there is to say :lol:
> 
> He makes his bed... which inevitably puts holes in it, he grabs it in his mouth and scratches at it as if he's rearranging the stuffing inside, quiet violently most times. he also does that to our bed when the comforters are just thrown on it...
> 
> this is a prime example of a huckle.. they can get extremely damaging to your household... furniture dismantled, holes put in doors.. etc etc.. 60lb missiles with no clear objective except to slam into things. We contend with these things daily, especially when we come home from running some errands, or somebody he hasn't seen in a while, they are so agile when they go bonkers... it's pretty weird :lol: The clothes grabbing thing you see in here too... it's kinda irritating -_-


i love a good hucklebutt the other day Cesar went out to go potty and was hucklebutting cause he was happy he pooped and he jumped up all 4 steps and body slammed the door my mom was posative when she ehard him hit the door that the door was going to fall in on her he hit it SO hard.

i guess another weird one is ghost walking or tranceing Cesar does this often my mom will try talking him out of it but it never works...


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Emma runs like that too. With her butt tucked in. I've yet to capture a video of it. But its adorable xD


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I didn't know they had a name for this...Huckle you say? Dozer does this outside. He also likes to side swipe as he is "huckling" around. He gets this goofy look in his eyes and you just know he is going to start running and jumping about like an idiot. A 60 pound missile with no clear objective except to slam into things is scary. I agree. Now imagine 180 pound missile with LESS coordination. 

Its only happened a couple of times, but Dozer has earned his name. He has knocked me on my ass a few times.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

When I was a lot younger, we had 2 daschunds that ADORED each other. They were always snuggling, cuddling and "kissing" each other. They would, ummm, well, perform 69's as well, at anytime or place. There were a few rather embarassing moments with those 2.
On a sidenote:Hucklebutt looks very similar to my pups' zoomies. The main difference is they use what they land on/bounce into as a launch pad. The males in the household absolutely HATE zoomies. It's amazing how much 11 lbs can hurt when it thuds into you then pushes off.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I didn't know they had a name for this...Huckle you say? Dozer does this outside. He also likes to side swipe as he is "huckling" around. He gets this goofy look in his eyes and you just know he is going to start running and jumping about like an idiot. A 60 pound missile with no clear objective except to slam into things is scary. I agree. Now imagine 180 pound missile with LESS coordination.
> 
> Its only happened a couple of times, but Dozer has earned his name. He has knocked me on my ass a few times.


omg i'd be worried about my appendages!!!! hucklebutts are scary! XD


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Tobi said:


> omg i'd be worried about my appendages!!!! hucklebutts are scary! XD


*googles "hucklebutt"*
Ah, hucklebutt is a bit different to what Emma does. But it is very similar xD


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Tobi said:


> omg i'd be worried about my appendages!!!! hucklebutts are scary! XD


LOL when Cesar hucklebutts my 8 year old nephew quickly jumps on a chair and waits till he is finished!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Celt said:


> Oh, so many things to choose from. Let's see, Scotty is the weirdest when it comes to eating. He always approaches his meal as if were a bomb. First, Scotty stretches his neck out to sniff his food (not being close enough to touch though), then jumps back, sit and stare at the food. Next he gets a little closer and pokes at it, jump back. Sit and stare again. Then he grabs a bite, jumps back, stares again. Finally he'll creep up to his meal and start to eat. You'd think he's been attacked by his food before or maybe watched Alien too often. Blaise "freaks" out if I go MWAHAHAHA. He "scrunches" up, wiggles, and does little spinny circles. Others can say it and he just looks at them and wags his tail a little bit. If I say it in a monotone voice, he does the little tail wag too.


I love the iggy spinny circles! Tess does it if I take deep inhales and pretend to blow air on her.. or if I sneeze.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Rebel is a spinner. One way, then the other. It's fine outside but when he starts doing it in the house doxies tend to go flying so we try to discourage it.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I love the iggy spinny circles! Tess does it if I take deep inhales and pretend to blow air on her.. or if I sneeze.


I've experienced that once with Tobi... have you ever used a can of compressed air (computer/electronic cleaner) and see if she reacts to it? Tobi freaks out snarls, barks shows teeth etc kinda scary... thing is his worst enemy! :lol:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Tobi said:


> I've experienced that once with Tobi... have you ever used a can of compressed air (computer/electronic cleaner) and see if she reacts to it? Tobi freaks out snarls, barks shows teeth etc kinda scary... thing is his worst enemy! :lol:


I think Tess would lose it LOL she is very odd about things like that! Might have to try it LOL!

This is a video of what she does.. exactly the same.. same fast crazy spins LOL


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Scotty does those kind of stop spins when he's trying to get the small, fluffy dogs at the dogpark to play with him, along with this kinda "kangaroo" hop. That's another weirdness, both Blaise (especiallly Blaise) and Scotty are fairly "snooty" at the dogpark but let a small, fluffy dog (especially poodles, lol) come in and they're both "hi!! happy to see you" friendly, with Scotty doing the stopspins and little puppy yips. I really have to try and video these guys one of these days (probably help to get a camera first lol)


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Celt said:


> Scotty does those kind of stop spins when he's trying to get the small, fluffy dogs at the dogpark to play with him, along with this kinda "kangaroo" hop. That's another weirdness, both Blaise (especiallly Blaise) and Scotty are fairly "snooty" at the dogpark but let a small, fluffy dog (especially poodles, lol) come in and they're both "hi!! happy to see you" friendly, with Scotty doing the stopspins and little puppy yips. I really have to try and video these guys one of these days (probably help to get a camera first lol)


Funny, my Chihuahua Toby is the total opposite. He will be a little snotty for a few minutes with all new dogs but will start engaging others, (even much larger dogs sometimes) to play UNLESS they're fluffy. He seems to really dislike anything white and long or curly haired. I don't really get it but, just another one of the weird things my dogs do....


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Caty M said:


> I think Tess would lose it LOL she is very odd about things like that! Might have to try it LOL!
> 
> This is a video of what she does.. exactly the same.. same fast crazy spins LOL



Oh my! With those long legs, and the way it kind of hugs the ground, its like a cute, creepy spider dog. LOL. I want one of those!


----------

